# Official July 2008 Desktop Thread



## techno_funky (Jul 2, 2008)

*Posting Guidelines:*

** Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links*
*(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)*

** All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods*

** The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.*

*Please keep this board clean.*

** It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:*
** Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).



*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2008)

My Desktop


Clean:
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/751/screenshotdx1.th.png

Dirty 1:
*img394.imageshack.us/img394/9944/screenshot2ns2.th.png

Dirty2:
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/7747/screenshot4is7.th.png

Cube:
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/9576/screenshot3dd5.th.png

Resources: Mac4Lin v1.0 Beta2
Apps: Terminal, Rhythmbox, Screenlets, Thunderbird 2, Firefox 3.0


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey that's cool
This is mine

*i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk39/hellknight_mnd/Screenshot.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080703-cjahjg2sdnp782bi2p74bccuwh.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Mine!


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2008)

Look who resides on Sunny's desktop 

PS: I know it's a minimized window but WTH!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 3, 2008)

nothing special

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/730/julylr6.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

One more from my side:
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1931/screenshot13md4.th.png


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> Look who resides on Sunny's desktop
> 
> PS: I know it's a minimized window but WTH!


LOL! Good catch!


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 7, 2008)

This is What I had
Made Myself using Samurize
Icons from deviantart and inspiration from a wallpaper on samurize site
*img78.imageshack.us/img78/8997/mydesktopwc6.th.jpg

This what iam working with or on
using ObjectDock Windowblinds [IPHONE Style] and some gagets with sidebar on VISTA ULTIMATE

*img78.imageshack.us/img78/9435/060708wl3.th.jpg



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::Any Question PM me::::::::::::::


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080707-fyn6i4hrguyhd4g1j44b2g3ga5.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn Sunny
You Post The Same Thing with different wallpaper
Do Something new.............


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080708-mmrijukrsbx9g4h1sjadhpcpy4.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Nice desktop Goobi !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

@Goobi,where can I get Dock themes?
@laughingman,OS X already has a good GUI,why spoil it?Just need some dock themes.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

www.dockulicious.com. If their application doesn't work, you can use Candybar, or better still directly replace the files in question (instructions are usually there in each dock theme you download). You can also do customisations by means of some awesome icons (check michaelsmac.com, deviantart and other icon resources for some stunning stuff)

@BBThumbhealer: Wally is still not complete yet. Needs a few things done...


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 9, 2008)

people with mac suffer from the thought "OS X is cool and fine, leave it like that"
People without mac suffers from the thought "In What ways they will change, twist and play if they had it"

That's the irony 
Those who have it don't want to touch it
Those who don't, wants to twist it and Break it.


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

How can I view these pics at skitch at 100%?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Right click<Open the picture in a new window<Zoom


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

Zoom? How 

Seems like I am high on something


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Laughingman said:


> people with mac suffer from the thought "OS X is cool and fine, leave it like that"
> People without mac suffers from the thought "In What ways they will change, twist and play if they had it"
> 
> That's the irony
> ...


Who says you can't theme OS X? While there isn't anything like Talisman (seriously, who uses that?) one can change the look of the system, change icons, docks, widgets and all that rubbish. However, what I have noticed, is that most of these theming applications generally try to copy the OS X user interface. Which is, like sunny said, the best UI there is. 

@rajbir: there is definitely a view at 100% option in that skitch window. Unless you are viewing it on an iPhone.


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @rajbir: there is definitely a view at 100% option in that skitch window. Unless you are viewing it on an iPhone.



Well I guess something's wrong with me tonight. Here's the screenshot & tell me where is the zoom button:

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9832/sktchmi2.th.jpg


P.S.- I am on Firefox 3.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Bhai your mouse pointer convers to a zoom button (+) when you hover it over the pic.
First right click on the image and select open the image in new window.When it opens  up,you will know what I am talking about.

@Goobi,yup,OS X doesn't need any theming at all!!
BTW who is Rajbir?


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

There's no magnifying glass or anything with + when i move my mouse pointer over the pic.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Try Safari Did you open the image in a new window?


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

That thing is opening only in IE. Seems FF3 & Opera are not compatible. Don't have Safari right now on XP.

Yes, I am on XP at the moment & recovring some data. BTW- Did I say I really want to get back to Vista?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Debian and GNU/Linux Rocks!!!*

*img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/2172/2172498beb43f53a77dfbefc0788ae07d9af3b2.png
* click on image for full resolution.*

Here is my Debian Sid gloriously completing god know how many months...almost 1 year I suppose. this distro is a proof of *Linux* superiority.
My harddisk failed(failing) around 2 months back.I immediately copied the distro to the new hdd and did some tweaks and voila!my good old Debian Sid is running as usual. then ,I swap between Via chipset board and gigabyte 915gv boards almost constantly.again Linux and Debian works easily.

Now with latest upgrade to 945GC based board,ram and new processor ,*GNU/Linux* worked as usual .

Now I wonder whether we can expect this with those so called Vi$ta's and OS X's


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

narangz said:


> Well I guess something's wrong with me tonight. Here's the screenshot & tell me where is the zoom button:
> 
> *img156.imageshack.us/img156/9832/sktchmi2.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Same here no Zoom option.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it could be that it isn't compatible with ff3. Will keep that in mind the next time I post something here.

Edit: Okay I can't see the zoom button on Safari as well. Must be after the skitch update something is going on in there that needs to be fixed. Though for now one has to drag the image from the skitch window onto a new tab . Next time we only post direct links. 

@prakash: Why? And what makes you think OS X can't do that? That too without the said tweaks. Not sure about what Vista is capable of though.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Debian and GNU/Linux Rocks!!!*



praka123 said:


> *img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/2172/2172498beb43f53a77dfbefc0788ae07d9af3b2.png
> * click on image for full resolution.*
> 
> Here is my Debian Sid gloriously completing god know how many months...almost 1 year I suppose. this distro is a proof of *Linux* superiority.
> ...


Praka, PLEASE can we keep this thread to what the title says? Please post desktop screenshot only.. We dont want to hear why linux is better than windows or vice-verca.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

@kalpik :hey ! no wars here man


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

^^is that apple (red and green) for compiz ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

^no ,that was for "pon dataone" and "poff dataone" (I use bridge mode for dataone connxn). I hardly use compiz with Debian.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Another one. Just made a new desktop, nothing else is changed.

*img.skitch.com/20080709-1ey6u69n5dgnmi9w94jawq1aka.preview.jpg

I actually plan to put silhouettes of dancers there, but for now the icon will do...


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Those who are complaning about zoom and are using FF3
Use you Brian Dumba*s
Download the zoom plugin from firefox's site [Plenty available]

And GOBIMAMA 
U have a mac and all you can show us is a damn wallpaper with default everything just simple and clean
A suggestion the desktop looks minimalistic, so try a damn minimalistic wallpaper
then you can show me the mac desktop of your
Else its just lame showing your desktop
A best desktop have a perfect co-ordination of Wallpapers and icons or gagets
The current wallpaper is not doing justice to the desktop


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I wanted to show a new wallpaper I made, and I didn't find any other thread to host it so I put it here instead. I like all the icons hidden, and no clutter on my desktop. And if in case you didn't notice, the dock is a different one.

And secondly, I don't like your tone.


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't Like My Tone............................OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh
I Just Wanted to Suggest that the desktop is minimalistic so you should have a minimalistic wallpaper as well something with a message or graffiti message

Sorry i you don't like my tone
To put it in simple words i hate your desktop style 
U have a mac use it 
Mac are meant to make a style statement


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Show me one mac desktop with a cluttered look to it. Each one has their own style. I for one would never like to sport the number of elements you have on your desktops. I did in the past, but I've grown out of it. When I need my widgets, I just slide to the end of the screen and whoop! they pop up. 

And macs are not meant to make a style statement. It just happens that they do.


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 11, 2008)

*I Hate Your Wallpaper Change It
To A Minimalistic One*


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 11, 2008)

Your Desktop Do whatever the hell u  want to do with it.


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Show me one mac desktop with a cluttered look to it. Each one has their own style. I for one would never like to sport the number of elements you have on your desktops. I did in the past, but I've grown out of it. When I need my widgets, I just slide to the end of the screen and whoop! they pop up.



Same here. I don't like to clutter my desktop & have just 1 widget that is clock on my Windows Vista installation.

Here's mine, the simplistic desktop:
*img74.imageshack.us/img74/7894/dtopjulygt0.th.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 11, 2008)

offtopic//

@LaughingMan, just go home punk, being a wiseass and all, much less abuse a mod. _Miserabled for one month!_

@goobi, be more assertive please, no need to be all nice and fun when pricks like these don't learn about anything! (and feel free to carry over the ban if u see fit)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

My Desktop this Month
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/4592/desktopjulyup4.th.png

Edit: Fixed Link . Sorry about that.


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ I can't click on the thumbnail you provided to see the snapshot at 100%.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 11, 2008)

narangz said:


> How can I view these pics at skitch at 100%?



In firefox right click on the image and choose copy image location. Now paste this in address bar. Thats it.


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> In firefox right click on the image and choose copy image location. Now paste this in address bar. Thats it.



Nope. Doesn't work that way. You have to remove .th from the address. I saw it but click on the thumbnail is better. Here's the correct address to full image:

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/4592/desktopjulyup4.png

------------------



Sunny1211993 said:


> *img.skitch.com/20080703-cjahjg2sdnp782bi2p74bccuwh.preview.jpg
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> Mine!



wallpaper link plz.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is mine
openSUSE 11 > KDE 4.1 beta 2 

Simple, but ... 
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9015/mydesktop1ny2.th.png


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2008)

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/5136/july2vt1.th.jpg


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 13, 2008)

Not much Fancy.....
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/1614/screenyso2.th.png


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

@Sunny- Plz give me the link to download your wallpaper.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm on iPhone as net is not working on my Mac as for now.I really apologize but I am unable to provide you the links.Will be fixed by tomorrow
You can always go to www.interfacelift.com and get all beautiful wallies.I get all my wallpapers from this site.
Do a search for farmhose in the search box and download the wallie you were asking for.
I have have observed that many people use and ask for sunny highlands and farmhouse wallpapers.


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> @Sunny- Plz give me the link to download your wallpaper.





narangz said:


> wallpaper link plz.



*www.themebin.com/wallpapers/the-old-farm-hd-wallpaper/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

It is available in higher resolutions on www.interfacelift.com


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Sunny & Manan.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

Greeeeen....

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/6999/july3thumbhe2.jpg


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ Which app did you use for the dock?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Which app did you use for the dock?



Rocket Dock


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Giga


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2008)

@Santosh...

Cool  Link to wally plz!


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/2025/25336309dc2.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @Santosh...
> 
> Cool  Link to wally plz!



here: *www.themebin.com/hd-wallpapers/aqua-green-hd-wallpaper/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 15, 2008)

ThanQ 
----------------------------------

More shots:

Clean:
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7229/screenshot1eh5.th.png

Dirty1: Nautilus + Pidgin-Adium
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/6606/screenshot2cw9.th.png

Dirty2: Terminal
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/2171/screenshot3ui8.th.png

Dirty 3: Rhythmbox + GEdit
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8284/screenshot4tv9.th.png

Dirty4: Terminal "Dream" Effect (CF)
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2399/screenshot5rv8.th.png


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

*My DESKTOP !!!*

This is my desktop, taken this pic on 7th JUNE 2006, hence very old !

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1364/atgaaaa4gubkxcnuh4nxamnzb6.th.jpg

Isn't it cool ???

This is today's pic
Used Windows Blinds & Rocket Dock, wallpaper from DeviantART

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/9992/91852425vu2.th.jpg

And I Forgot To Mention, They Are All Xp !!!


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: My DESKTOP !!!*

Where R Such Themes Avaliable??


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2008)

kewl desktop infra!


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 20, 2008)

What Is kewl desktop infra! ??


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> What Is kewl desktop infra! ??


That is a compliment to the desktop design of infra_red_dude. Scroll up tp see infra_red_dude's post.


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> What Is kewl desktop infra! ??



kewl=cool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080720-x3eaxt2g99crpcbekxik5igyxb.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

narangz said:


> kewl=cool


zomg


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> zomg



Now I'll have to explain that


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 22, 2008)

Offtopic:

@ Krazy Bluez, u have got a very good forum URL dude..

window*sex*treme.forumotion.com


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 25, 2008)

Offtopic:

^^ haha lol !


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 29, 2008)

I know there is no chance of my winning... but here goes nothing:

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/8876/desktopmf5.th.jpg


----------

